# How to protect tweeter? With inline capacitor?



## sandr (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I decided to upgrade the door speakers in my Pontiac G8 with Infinity Kappa's:
Front: 60.9CS 
Rear: 62.9I
(the stock speakers were 2 Ohm - the Infinity's appear to be 2 Ohm as well).

So far I did not replace the tweeter in the dash yet. Also, I did not install the Infinity crossover in the front. I'm keeping the stock radio/amp.
It is my understanding that I need to protect the new tweeter with at least an inline capacitor? My current stock tweeter has a capacitor.

Infinity also sells the tweeter standalone (10.9). As such with a mini crossover. I don't know what components they have in it.

Does it make sense for me to install a capacitor inline? If so, what type and what capacity? I guess this depends on the resistance and impedance of the tweeter? Should I simply port the capacitor from the stock tweeter?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Well first of all you should most defenitly install the passives that came with the set.
They not only have a high pass for the tweet but the mid will be bandpassed as well.
By the way didnt you use the xovers in the first place just asking?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

simple tweeter crossovers are caps and a single cap gives you a 6db roll-off.... typically called bass-blockers... and bass blockers are designed for a low high pass (80-100hz) 

You STILL want/need your passive crossover... it's built to be used with the speakers WTH would you NOT consider using it?


----------



## sandr (Sep 10, 2011)

Initially, I just wanted to replace the speaker in the door. I figured that the radio amp already has a crossover built in as it has separate outputs for the mid/bass speaker and the tweeter. Is this assumption wrong?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

So your running these off the hu/factory amp?


----------



## sandr (Sep 10, 2011)

thomasluke said:


> So your running these off the hu/factory amp?


yes.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Well take the woofer that you pulled out the door and hook it up tp the factory tweet wires. It it plays full range then you will need to use the supplied passives but if it does not you can get by with out them because theres already a cap in place. Imo though until you atleast get an amp with about 75/100 watts your not going to be souning to good.


----------



## reneirwolf878 (Aug 21, 2011)

sandr said:


> Initially, I just wanted to replace the speaker in the door. I figured that the radio amp already has a crossover built in as it has separate outputs for the mid/bass speaker and the tweeter. Is this assumption wrong?


someone correct me if I am wrong but isn't it ideal to tap the signal before the factory amp? that way you don't weird EQ problems.

Also...the kappas specs say that it can play from 2-90 watts rms. You're probably looking at about 20 or so with your factory HU. to get them really singing you'll want an amp. how do the kappas sound so far to you?


----------



## sandr (Sep 10, 2011)

reneirwolf878 said:


> someone correct me if I am wrong but isn't it ideal to tap the signal before the factory amp? that way you don't weird EQ problems.
> 
> Also...the kappas specs say that it can play from 2-90 watts rms. You're probably looking at about 20 or so with your factory HU. to get them really singing you'll want an amp. how do the kappas sound so far to you?


The Kappa's are a huge improvement over the stocks. The sound with stock amp seems good enough for me. Granted it could be way better with a new amp. But I just didn't want to go though all the effort and cost.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

whatever floats your boats


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

sandr said:


> The Kappa's are a huge improvement over the stocks. The sound with stock amp seems good enough for me. Granted it could be way better with a new amp. But I just didn't want to go though all the effort and cost.


still need to use the crossovers with the tweeters or you WILL destroy them


----------



## sandr (Sep 10, 2011)

minbari said:


> still need to use the crossovers with the tweeters or you WILL destroy them


Can I use the simle bassblockers for this? If so, what type?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Its not that hard to use the xovers that came with them.All this time you have been trying to figure out what cap to use and you already have that with passives that came with them plus its already designed to work with what you got.Why not just wire the **** up.
Its only three wires you would have to run.


----------

